

MIT OCW: Introduction to Cognitive Neuroscience (Summer 2008) - TriinT
http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/hs/icn/icn/index.htm

======
chromophore
Anyone here has a few suggestions on groups who do Computational Neuro-
Science/ Cognitive Neuroscience and use Machine Learning extensively in it?

